# subs in saginaw/bay city michigan area



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

looking for plow sub-contractors for Saginaw Bay City Area of Michigan; paid based on type of equipment. Must have certificate of insurance. Pay your own fuel.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

*Keeping this post fresh*

KEEPING THIS POST FRESH:waving:


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

;-) any takers?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm 30mins from Saginaw. I would take a look if its big enough! Or have a guy i could recommend, if its smaller

PM me if interested


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

we have about 60 properities in saginaw and a few in bay city. we would take care of the bay city ones ourselves. some of the saginaw ones are large, for example a transportation terminal which i believe 180,000 square feet. we are looking for 2 plow drivers with their own trucks. they would only have to plow, no shoveling. the transportation terminal is about 1/2 mile off of i-75 before the zilwaukee bridge. most of others are within 1 mile of exit off of i-675 but questionable if i-675 open both ways with major construction.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

hey eric pm sent


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

still looking


----------



## J.B plowing (Dec 8, 2009)

*sub looking for work*

Hi Eric I have a post on this site looking for work. As I search found you but cant get ahold of you we are geting dump with a lot of snow tonight call me if you need the help call
Jim (810) 877-9117 I know it a 810 number but I live in midland


----------



## 4starlawns (Nov 11, 2007)

What are you offering for pay


----------



## BTB (Dec 3, 2009)

*Rolling Down Washington*

Hey Eric,

Saw you moving the loader out today. 
Passed you going North turning on River Rd.

Do you have any of the lots over by Graff?
Lot's of footage there.

I'm working in Bay City / Sag area.
Hit me up if you need any help when it's hectic.

Thanks.
See Ya
E


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

We did 6 hours of work for Eric and his wife last night in saginaw, Well organized.
Thanks for the work.


----------



## 4starlawns (Nov 11, 2007)

Give me a call still looking for work (810)240-7318


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

think I am ok for now with subs; but will keep your info incase of emergency. no work by Graff, was going to m-81. thanks for the compliment on the organization----nice to think that someone thinks we're organized!! You ought to see our house. LOL


----------



## BTB (Dec 3, 2009)

You probably want to kill this thread by now but best place to post.

That was quite the push on Wed, wet and heavy. Like my ex!!:laughing:
Today was actually pretty good as well. 
We had about half of our route that needed cleared from the squalls, minor as they were.
Seems like the band was from Wilder Rd to Tittabawassee.
How did you make out?

E


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

Keeping thread fresh in case we have a large storm and need extra help. As always, must have valid-legal drivers license, proof of insurance.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

also can roll over into temp work for spring clean ups


----------

